# Mausoleum, Crawford Priory,Cupar, Scotland Nov '08



## spacepunk (Nov 9, 2008)

Found this, not far from Crawford Priory. It has a connection to the Priory as this was built for the sister of the Earl of Crawford, Lady mary.
Lady Mary was exceedingly religious and had a chapel built into the Priory but was also considered quite 'odd'. She never married and was known to have been very fond of animals and in particular a pet deer who followed her around like a dog.
She was buried in a crypt,surrounded by a wall, which, while having a clear view of the Priory, was peaceful and close to her precious wildlife.

















http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg70/jagbetty/Mausoleum/Geo-caching08051Small.jpg[/IMG

][ATTACH=full]27355[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]27356[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]27357[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]27358[/ATTACH]


----------



## Sabtr (Nov 9, 2008)

Great find. I bet this was an impressive building, looking at the walls which remain.


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 9, 2008)

Is she still in there??????


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 9, 2008)

spacepunk said:


> ... which, while having a clear view of the Priory...



That just begs for a bit of black humour!  Especially as there aren't any windows in it. 
Interesting find, SP.


----------



## Smellycat (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah that was a "dead good" find. Pitty you tripped and fell in the trees ha ha !!!


----------



## RichardB (Nov 9, 2008)

Is that in the same grounds as the Priory? There's one in the woods on the road up to Cults but I wouldn't have thought it had a clear view. If it is that one I've been in it in my younger days. I don't think Lady Cochrane was still there.


----------



## spacepunk (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah it's on the road up to Cults RichardB, maybe in the old days the view was clearer?
And thanks SC, my dodgy shoulder is now throbbing, but at least you/ we had a laugh.


----------



## RichardB (Nov 9, 2008)

I was thinking of the trees as permanent features but of course they probably haven't been there all that long. 

I actually considered going up there for a look today but daylight was fading.


----------



## foz101 (Nov 9, 2008)

There's a superb sundial by the driveway to Crawford Priory too.


----------



## Bryag (Nov 9, 2008)

Great find Spacepunk, and good on you for managing to get in there so we don't have to!


----------



## escortmad79 (Nov 10, 2008)

Seahorse said:


> Is she still in there??????



Lady Mary is said to haunt Crawford Priory


----------



## RichardB (Dec 29, 2008)

There are three coffins inside and space for about 15 more. All three have been smashed open  , it's hard to tell if there are still human remains in them.

One of the coffins has a modern (1980s at a guess) pillow next to it, presumably somebody has spent the night there for a dare. Each shelf has a tealight on it. If Lady Crawford is still in there I imagine she's pretty pissed off.


----------

